# AutoArt to release 1:18 rallye Sport Quattro



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

FINALLY!

If you're like me, you might have question why on earth Audi has never gotten around to making a proper short Quattro rally-model in 1:18.

Yes, the production setups is said to be €100 000 for a batch of 1:18 cars, and Audis choice of making
the 200 TransAm and 90 IMSA GTO at the swap from AutoArt to Minichamps really made me wonder.
If production setups are so costly, why would one produce niché models as the racing Quattros, and
not the more legendary - and sought after by many Group B fans - short Quattros (or Audi S1 atleast)?

Just now, AutoArt is displaying their 1:18 Audi rallye Sport Quattro of Walter Röhrl and Christian
Geistdorfer from the 1984 San Remo rallye, making it the first "big size" model of the shortened
Quattros.

AutoArt displayed a coming soon picture of an 1985 Monte Carlo rallye Sport Quattro, driven by
Stig Blomqvist, but this never appeard for many years - just as with the 1983 RAC Quattro A2.

Price is set to $129.










More info: www.aa-collection.com


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks great. AutoArt is good stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Huh. Now that they have the molds I wonder if they'll do other stuff like Pike's Peak. Nice find. Thanks for posting it.


----------

